
Visual Studio App Center - vdepizzol
https://appcenter.ms
======
keithba
Hi! We are very proud of what we've built here. Regardless of how you built
your app (Swift, Java, React Native, Xamarin), we offer CI, releasing to your
beta users and the app stores, Crash reporting, analytics, and even push
messaging. Let us know your thoughts!

~~~
stult
Will the App Center support WPF once the HockeyApp transition is complete? Or
if it won't, what will the timing be for the HockeyApp WPF support ending?
I've got a desktop beta out right now, with some users on Windows 10 and many
still on Windows 7 (unfortunately). The W7 users are using a WPF version of
the beta.

I guess losing the HockeyApp integration just means we'll lose crash reporting
analytics from the Windows 7 users because HockeyApp only partially supports
WPF as is. That isn't the end of the world as we are slowly rolling out
Windows 10 firm-wide right now, but it would be nice to know the timing for
planning purposes.

~~~
lumaxis
Hey! Engineer on the App Center team here. We have a detailed explanation of
our HockeyApp -> App Center migration plans at
[https://www.hockeyapp.net/appcenter/transition/](https://www.hockeyapp.net/appcenter/transition/)
but the gist is: We won't shut down before all HockeyApp users are happy with
what we built and want to switch over. That also includes WPF support. The
latest App Center SDK available on NuGet already supports WPF, support for
Build and Test are coming in the future!

------
shidoshi
This is nifty, and congrats to the M$ teams for continuing to kill it on the
announcements (right before re:Invent.) Will this service also support soft
push via services like AirWatch for private/non-store deployments?

~~~
keithba
We support the Intune company portal and we will be taking a look at other
services.

We offer a full REST API and webhooks, so this also something you could cook
up as an extension to the product in the meantime.

------
Ciantic
Superficially looking at this, how does this differ from Azure? I know it
seems to support more, but it also clearly re-invents same things as in Azure.

Edit: Looking again, this is for native apps only?

~~~
keithba
App Center and Azure work together.

Azure provides services for powering application and services (including
compute, containers, storage, databases.)

App Center is focused on many of the lifecycle services (like CI, Crash
reporting, distributing to beta testers and stores, etc).

------
rkachowski
Why does my IDE need an app store?

~~~
keithba
Good question! The "Visual Studio" brand is our brand for many of our
developer tools.

App Center isn't part of the Visual Studio IDE. It's a Web-hosted service for
app developers providing CI/CD, testing, and many other services.

------
MyDamnUser
Is it possible to opt out of it somehow?

~~~
g051051
Opt out of what? It's a service you subscribe to.

~~~
MyDamnUser
Seems like i was too quick out of the gate, my bad.

